# Treatment free Small Hive Beetle Report



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

What are you seeing in terms of SHB this year?

I have seen way fewer in Eastern Central Indiana.

I don't feed and I don't treat (with anything). Using 3 deeps, all captured local bees.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm seeing maybe a little less as in years past.

Western Piedmont NC, treatment free.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I'm seeing more than I ever have. I've lost two hives to infestation this year, due to the SHB, and bad weather. The bad weather was keeping me from getting into the hives and they were over run by SHB.


----------

